# Hi



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

I have never blogged in my life. There is a first time for everything. If there was ever anything to blog about it could only be about guitar building. So, hello.

I have an opening question. Does anyone object to a guy building a Benedetto style archtop with BRW?


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

I was thinking more Brazilian rosewood. I have never seen it and I wonder... why?


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought a nice parcel from an old retired cabinet maker whose had it for many years. It is protected but certainly not from the rejection pile.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Matthew said:


> I have never blogged in my life. There is a first time for everything. If there was ever anything to blog about it could only be about guitar building. So, hello.
> 
> I have an opening question. Does anyone object to a guy building a Benedetto style archtop with BRW?


I have the Benedetto plans also its in the future for now.Is this your first guitar building? maybe if it is you should build a cheaper version first before using that Rosewood and perhaps making some mistake and loosing that gorgeous wood. Nothing wrong with a trial run to get the kinks out. Good luck


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks. I have quite a bit of Rosewood but duly noted on the trial run. I just finished the mold and am now making the carving cradle to hold the tops. I am stoked. I over cut the mold on the bandsaw and had to use bondo to fill in the gaps and smooth out the curves. I wonder how Bob would feel about that.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Matthew said:


> Thanks. I have quite a bit of Rosewood but duly noted on the trial run. I just finished the mold and am now making the carving cradle to hold the tops. I am stoked. I over cut the mold on the bandsaw and had to use bondo to fill in the gaps and smooth out the curves. I wonder how Bob would feel about that.


Everybody makes mistakes, dont let anyone tell you otherwise, my wife reminds daily!! :bow: Experience is what makes it possible to turn a mistake into a learning situation, and how to go around it, nothing is ever perfect, especialy when you work with wood, and you got furniture that you made around the house, always something to remind you of a little mistake you made, :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Everybody makes mistakes, dont let anyone tell you otherwise, my wife reminds daily!! :bow: Experience is what makes it possible to turn a mistake into a learning situation, and how to go around it, nothing is ever perfect, especialy when you work with wood, and you got furniture that you made around the house, always something to remind you of a little mistake you made, :smilie_flagge17:


Big 10-4 there ironman. I always want things to be perfect though and sometimes hard to swallow. I want the full sound and looks to boot.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I built a 17" archtop back almost 2 years ago.

I used tradiatioal spruce/maple for the guitar and went by Bob's plans. Used curly Koa binding, and left the fretboard plain. catalysed lacquer finish. It was very fun and rewarding. I would love to try it again when I get time.

I had an epic thread on it over on HCEG...

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1472355

Here are a few pics of the completed guitar.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> I built a 17" archtop back almost 2 years ago.
> 
> I used tradiatioal spruce/maple for the guitar and went by Bob's plans. Used curly Koa binding, and left the fretboard plain. catalysed lacquer finish. It was very fun and rewarding. I would love to try it again when I get time.
> 
> ...


That is it I am hooked, the achtop has been moved up a few notches on the list of things to do !! real nice wook, cant help but be motivated!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

It started for me with a guy I did a little repair job (on one of his guitars) giving my the Benedetto book as a gift.

I read it and re-read it for a year. Then I purchased Bob's DVD set and the paper full size drawing. After seeing the DVD's I was hooked! It became one of my favourite builds to date.

I would like to try a smaller (maybe 16") a little bit thinner and put a set of pickups in it.

You have got to try one.. 

AJC


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

IronMan said:


> That is it I am hooked, the achtop has been moved up a few notches on the list of things to do !! real nice wook, cant help but be motivated!!



Great job! How does it play? What is the string action like? Is it easy to play?
It looks like Gabon Ebony on the tailpiece and fretboard and a Brazilian Rosewood pick guard.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> I couldn't see the acronym for the trees.


Hahahaha!!! Nice one!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Matthew said:


> Great job! How does it play? What is the string action like? Is it easy to play?
> It looks like Gabon Ebony on the tailpiece and fretboard and a Brazilian Rosewood pick guard.


It plays really well. Action as good as any of my electrics, and the neck feels really nice - its based on the wide/fat carve of the PRS singlecut I used to own. The tailpiece is from a piece of ebony I bought from Stewart Macdonald. The pickguard is fro some ebony I had purchased from A&M wood specialty years ago. I also bought the top and back/sides wood from A&M. They are in Cambridge, ON.

AJC


----------

